# consept art request first timer



## LeonJpup (Dec 1, 2010)

I need help on getting a drawing of my fur charicter, I'm shy and I not relay sure how to start. Thank you ^^
	
	



```

```


----------



## Chilla (Dec 1, 2010)

someone can help me too xD


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2010)

LeonJpup said:


> I need help on getting a drawing of my fur *character*, I'm shy and I not *really* sure how to start. Thank you ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First you need to go to the black market. there you can get a free request art, or if you have money, ask for a commission.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you asking for art or a how to draw?


----------



## LeonJpup (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm looking for a. Commision,


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2010)

LeonJpup said:


> I'm looking for a. Commision,


 Kay make a thread in the black market that says you are hiring, describe what you want and perhaps the most you are willing to pay.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's a link to the forum if your eyes cannot find it: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/15-The-Black-Market

And learn to spell.


----------



## LeonJpup (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you ill post a thread now, thank you and yes I know I need to learn to spell ^^


----------

